# Help me fill up my Snapchat map :D



## MeAndHax (Aug 27, 2017)

Hey Tempers,
Does anyone want to share his Snapchat? 



C‘mon we all share the same interests, and
We all can be friends

And most importantly...

..I’m bored


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 27, 2017)

oh boy, I haven't used Snapchat in years.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 27, 2017)

add me up losers 


Spoiler: snapchat



bobpatton120


----------



## Dayfid (Aug 27, 2017)

.


----------



## proflayton123 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hmu bois proflayton123


----------



## x65943 (Aug 27, 2017)

Nice try Mr. Hansen


----------



## Quantumcat (Aug 28, 2017)

I have never used snap chat. Is it easy to set up?


----------



## x65943 (Aug 28, 2017)

Quantumcat said:


> I have never used snap chat. Is it easy to set up?


yeah, super easy. You just download it and verify your phone number.


----------



## proflayton123 (Aug 28, 2017)

I added everyone so far lmao


----------



## BORTZ (Aug 28, 2017)

I would advise against revealing your location to internet strangers but that's on you.


----------



## GhostLatte (Aug 28, 2017)

Add me up plebs: the_samarium


BORTZ said:


> I would advise against revealing your location to internet strangers but that's on you.


The van can always use more guests


----------



## MeAndHax (Mar 19, 2018)

Sorry for bumping this old thread 
But I want more friends on Snapchat cuz I’m addicted 

Anyone else wants to share? And nah, I’m not a psycho killer or anything else... just believe me


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 20, 2018)

Gbatemp members on snapchat is like: Every day a pic of a new Furry costume members made/bought..


----------



## Old (Mar 20, 2018)

What's a "snapchat"?

Actually, never mind.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 20, 2018)

Old said:


> What's a "snapchat"?
> 
> Actually, never mind.


Basically a app to send nudes that dissappear after 10 seconds


----------



## smileyhead (Mar 20, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Basically a app to send nudes that dissappear after 10 seconds


You can screenshot them tho


----------



## Old (Mar 20, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> Basically a app to send nudes that dissappear after 10 seconds



Huh.  Well that certainly sounds like something that should be being discussed on a forum filled with school age kids.


Also:  No _way_ these pics are actually "disappearing" after ten seconds.  Rather via screen cap or other method, the pics are being retained somehow.  As the saying goes:  'nothing is ever *really* erased from the internet'.
Rule #1, kiddies -- Don't show your genitalia online.  (Should go without saying?  Then again, Tide Pods and all....)


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 20, 2018)

Old said:


> Huh.  Well that certainly sounds like something that should be being discussed on a forum filled with school age kids.
> 
> 
> Also:  No _way_ these pics are actually "disappearing" after ten seconds.  Rather via screen cap or other method, the pics are being retained somehow.  As the saying goes:  'nothing is ever *really* erased from the internet'.
> Rule #1, kiddies -- Don't show your genitalia online.  (Should go without saying?  Then again, Tide Pods and all....)


if you screencap a user will notice that.


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 20, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> if you screencap a user will notice that.


There are or were ways to bypass that.


----------



## Old (Mar 20, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> if you screencap a user will notice that.



Missed the actual *point* of what I was saying, but sure.


----------



## MeowMeowMeow (Mar 20, 2018)

Old said:


> Missed the actual *point* of what I was saying, but sure.


I know dont send nudes blabbla, but since we are a smartphone generation and never go outside for social interactions, you cant avoid it.

@smileyhead @dimmidice 
you little pervs


----------



## dimmidice (Mar 20, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> I know dont send nudes blabbla, but since we are a smartphone generation and never go outside for social interactions, you cant avoid it.
> 
> @smileyhead @dimmidice
> you little pervs


I've never even used snapchat. But hey keep making assumptions you ass.


----------



## Old (Mar 20, 2018)

MeowMeowMeow said:


> ...never go outside for social interactions, you cant avoid it.



Easily avoidable; go outside.

Ironically, I met my wife online.  (First wife I met in college.)  The difference being, we didn't meet on a 'hook up' site or an 'app', nor did we swap pics of each other's naughty bits.*


Spoiler



The pics were taken in person!  Giggity!


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2018)

nvm


----------

